

Show HN: 60 Second Feedback: Get feedback on your app for free - shirazi
http://60sfeedback.com

======
shirazi
Thanks for the submissions and feedback, getting a lot of great responses.
Trying our best to keep up. Thanks for your patience and keep 'em coming!

------
carlwheatley
This is a great service! I am always looking for feedback on my projects!

~~~
shirazi
Glad you think so! Thanks for your submissions!

------
mrgreen
No validation on the form.

~~~
shirazi
Right now the site is super basic. We started this as an experiment and it
really blew up. We are now working on a new version of the site with more
advanced features, including validation.

